# 1969 GTO Wipers wont hide (4 speed swap)



## blackdog76 (Dec 4, 2017)

Im pretty sure that my car originally came with an automatic and was converted to a 4 speed. I'm guessing that that's why when I installed a new wiper motor (old one was shot) that the wipers work fine but won't go into park mode. There is no park on my car now. Any idea on how to trick it into park mode or what do the 4 speed cars do to tell the wiper motor to hide the wipers?


----------



## ajluzi1957 (Mar 22, 2017)

Make sure that you purchased the correct motor. I saw two types listed for replacement, one with concealed and one without. If you have the correct one, then it comes down to wiring. Check out this video of how to test the motor:


----------



## Pinion head (Jan 3, 2015)

On '68 & later models, Standard wipers (non concealed) continued to used in lower trim level content GM A-body's. That was the case with '68-71 Tempest/ T-37, as well as first Gen F-bodys, Ventura II's & Novas. Concealed wipers used the wiper motor with the round cylinder pointing downwards at an angle towards the drivers side. Standard wipers, the motor is in a black stamped steel box that sticks out towards front of the car.

The linkage under the cowl screen that connected the wiper motor to the wipers is often referred to as the wiper transmission. With that in context, the transmission (linkage) is different on '68-72 A-bodys between standard wipers & concealed wipers. Without examining the linkage & comparing it to what I have, not going to be that easy to diagnose. IF the wiper arms previously parked correctly, that would take it out of the realm of mismatched original parts & narrow the problem down to incorrect installation of the wiper motor or an issue with the rebuilt wiper motor.


----------



## blackdog76 (Dec 4, 2017)

Like I said. this is not a wiper motor issue. Its the correct part for hidden wipers. They turn on and operate fine. When I turn off the switch, they go into standard park mode. The motor just doesn't have a signal to tell it that the car is in park and to hide the wipers beneath the cowl (hidden wipers) because the car is now a 4 speed (there is no park on my car). Does that make sense?


----------



## Shake-N-Bake (Jun 16, 2015)

blackdog76 said:


> Like I said. this is not a wiper motor issue. Its the correct part for hidden wipers. They turn on and operate fine. When I turn off the switch, they go into standard park mode. The motor just doesn't have a signal to tell it that the car is in park and to hide the wipers beneath the cowl (hidden wipers) because the car is now a 4 speed (there is no park on my car). Does that make sense?


The signal that tells the wiper motor to park comes from the wiper control switch. It has nothing to do with the transmission in the car. It doesn't matter if your car is automatic or manual trans since it has no effect on how the wipers operate. They are two completely separate systems.

The video link posted earlier is very helpful. Does your motor park when tested with the jumper wires as shown in that video? If so, then you might need to check your switch and see if it's working correctly.

Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


----------

